# [suche] Azubi sucht Siemens LOGO!



## Jonas.Louisenburg (7 Mai 2014)

*[suche] Azubi sucht Siemens LOGO! bzw Kleinsteuerung*

Hallo,

ich heiße Jonas, bin 17 Jahre alt und mache gerade eine Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker. 
Wir arbeiten jetzt seit einiger Zeit mit der LOGO! von Siemens und mir macht das super Spaß, weswegen ich gerne zuhause mit einer "rumspielen" würde, um mein Wissen in dem Gebiet zu erweitern.
Das Problem ist der hohe Preis und mein niedriges Gehalt. 

Hat hier im Forum vielleicht noch jemand eine alte LOGO rumliegen die er günstig abgegeben möchte? Es tut natürlich auch jede andere Kleinsteuerung, ob von Moeller, Mitsubishi, Beckhoff oder wem auch immer.
Die muss nicht viel können, wichtig ist nur, dass sie einen Analogeingang und im besten Fall ein Display hat (damit ich auch die Programmierung per Display üben kann).

Ich hoffe es findet noch jemand eine in seiner Bastelkiste, von mir aus auch mit teilweise defekten Ein/Ausgängen. 

Viele Grüße
Jonas


----------



## UniMog (9 Mai 2014)

Was darf die Logo denn Kosten ?


----------



## shrimps (9 Mai 2014)

Hi
falls fu ein wenig Elektronik beherrscht kann ich dir die Pokeys57 von polabs empfehlen.
Ich bastele neben einer BA07 parallel mit denen rum.
Beherrschen auch FUP und halt die digitale und analoge Welt.
Lies einfach mal durch...

Beste Grüße 
Hardy


----------



## Jonas.Louisenburg (10 Mai 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Was darf die Logo denn Kosten ?



Ideal wäre bis 30€.
In ebay sind mir zwei für 26€ vor der Nase weggegangen.


----------



## Licht9885 (11 Mai 2014)

Hallo ich hätte da noch eine Logo 230 irgendwas zu Hause Rumfliegen mit Display allerdings ohne Analog ein oder Ausgänge für 30 zzgl Versand kannste die bekommen bei Interesse kannste dich ja kurz melden.


----------



## Jonas.Louisenburg (12 Mai 2014)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> Hallo ich hätte da noch eine Logo 230 irgendwas zu Hause Rumfliegen mit Display allerdings ohne Analog ein oder Ausgänge für 30 zzgl Versand kannste die bekommen bei Interesse kannste dich ja kurz melden.



Der Analogeingang ist schon sehr wichtig. Aber danke für das Angebot.


----------



## mnuesser (13 Mai 2014)

Wenn du noch zeit bis zum Wochenende hast,
ich bin grad noch in San Salvador...
Ich meine ich hab noch eine zuhause rumfliegen... weiss nur nicht genau welche es ist...


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Mai 2014)

Also eine Logo halte ich -speziell beim Ziel Mechatroniker- doch eher für Spielzeug.
Sinnvoller wäre wohl eine S7-200. Könnte es günstig in der Bucht geben (Achtung mit analog also 224xp+ display, kabel und software ~600...1000EUR)

Im Ernst: was willst Du mit der Logo anfangen? Die Programmierung ist auf FUPähnliches beschränkt. Via Display zu programmieren ist bei umfangreichen Sachen schon Stress. Der Lerneffekt ist m.E. minimal.

Allerdings kommt man da schon in preisliche Regionen, wo man auch über eine Beckhoff CX9020 nachdenken kann.
Allerdings kommt man für was komplettes, also SPS+HMI schon ganz ordentlich in den 3-stelligen Bereich z.B.
http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/sps-zentralbaugruppen/7702898/

Wie wäre es Weihnachten, die ganze Familie legt zusammen


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Mai 2014)

Und dann gibt es die alternative, komplette Softwarelösung:

Codesys/Beckhoff

Einfach mal Twincat2 runterladen. Visu ist inclusive.
Kannst das auf dem Rechner laufen lassen und direkt Programmierung/Visualisierung lernen. Kostenfaktor 0.
Ausgänge/Eingänge machst Du über die Visu. Nur klappern tut nix (ausser Finger auf Tastatur).


Edit: Ein komplettes Beispielprojekt ist schon dabei (mixer)


----------



## PLRK (13 Mai 2014)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne machen die Mechatroniker selbst ihre Abschlussprüfung Teil 2 noch mit LOGO!
 War zumindest bei denen so die bei und damals mit im Vorbereitungslehrgang waren und die waren von großen S.


----------



## weißnix_ (13 Mai 2014)

PLRK schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne machen die Mechatroniker selbst ihre Abschlussprüfung Teil 2 noch mit LOGO!
> War zumindest bei denen so die bei und damals mit im Vorbereitungslehrgang waren und die waren von großen S.




Also da bin ich ehrlich überrascht.
Egal was ich gemacht habe, bei der Logo war ich immer recht schnell an irgendeiner Grenze.
Entweder zu langsam (bis 0ba2)
oder zu wenig Bausteine (ich glaube bis 0ba3)
oder zu wenig E/A
Irgendwas war immer, deshalb war in der praktischen Anwendung meine anfängliche Liebe zur LOGO schnell vorbei.

Meine Grundregel war fortan: Alles was größer als eine Grundlastwechselschaltung mit Spitzenlast für Kompressoren ist, wird nicht mit einer LOGO gemacht.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (13 Mai 2014)

Also die aktuelle Prüfung der Mechatroniker ist ohne Logo. Selbst Teil 1 war dieses Jahr mit ner S7 und bis 2016 ist der Aufbau gleich.


----------



## hucki (13 Mai 2014)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Also eine Logo halte ich -speziell beim Ziel Mechatroniker- doch eher für Spielzeug.
> Sinnvoller wäre wohl eine S7-200. Könnte es günstig in der Bucht geben (Achtung mit analog also 224xp+ display, kabel und software ~600...1000EUR)


So gern ich die S7-200 ja mag, aber als *sinnvolle* Alternative würde ich sie nicht gerade bezeichnen.

Ich finde es für einen Neuling nicht gerade passend, seine Energie auf eine zum 1. abgekündigte und 2. vor allem von der üblichen S7-Programmierweise teilweise erheblich abweichenden Hardware zu verwenden.

Da würde ich doch eher zum "Nachfolgemodell" (sofern man das so bezeichnen möchte) S7-1200 raten. Vlt. bietet sich ja vom Ex-Azubi zum Neu-Azubi eine Möglichkeit?




PS: Nichtdestotrotz kann man mit der S7-200 natürlich "hübsche" Sachen programmieren bzw. experimentieren.


----------



## UniMog (14 Mai 2014)

S7-200 !!!!
Für die Kiste braucht man keine Schulung wenn man S7-300 Erfahrung hat..... mal einen Vormittag etwas umdenken und Handbuch lesen.

Zum Glück gibt es jetzt den Nachfolger in Form der S7-1200....... Damit auch die schlechten Profis damit arbeiten können.....


----------



## hucki (14 Mai 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> S7-200 !!!!
> Für die Kiste braucht man keine Schulung wenn man S7-300 Erfahrung hat.....


So denn man diese Erfahrung hat!

Hat der TE aber wahrscheinlich nicht, denn er will ja lernen. Und dann halte ich den umgekehrten Weg für eher ungünstig.


----------



## UniMog (14 Mai 2014)

Ja ich wollte Ihm erst helfen und eine 0AB7 sehr günstig anbieten.......... aber 30 Euro für eine neue Logo die 200 kostet ist 
doch etwas sehr wenig....... Heul so gut ist mein Herz dann doch nicht.... obwohl ich schon ein guter Mensch bin und gerne helfe wenn junge Menschen etwas lernen wollen.


----------



## hucki (14 Mai 2014)

Für 30€ hätt' ich dann auch eine genommen.
Ich verspreche auch, weiter fleißig zu lernen!


----------



## MSB (15 Mai 2014)

Ich kapier sowieso nicht warum ein Azubi bei wildfremden Leuten "betteln" muss,
für imho ureigenste Aufgaben des Ausbildungsbetriebs ... wenn denn schon mal einer ein wenig engagment mitbringt.


----------



## KingHelmer (15 Mai 2014)

Na ja, nicht jeder Ausbildungsbetrieb ist da wirklich engagiert und will überhaupt großartig investieren.

Bei mir wars aber auch sehr gut. Da wurden mal eben 50000€ in die Hand genommen um 10 kleine Programmierstraßen zu bauen mit S7-300er und einigem an e-pneumatik und sensoren. Das waren noch zeiten....


----------



## UniMog (15 Mai 2014)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Na ja, nicht jeder Ausbildungsbetrieb ist da wirklich engagiert und will überhaupt großartig investieren.
> 
> Bei mir wars aber auch sehr gut. Da wurden mal eben 50000€ in die Hand genommen um 10 kleine Programmierstraßen zu bauen mit S7-300er und einigem an e-pneumatik und sensoren. Das waren noch zeiten....



Na das war aber mal ein sehr guter Betrieb........ *Respekt*


----------



## Elektrikus (16 Mai 2014)

Ich hätte eine S7-200 6ES7 214-1BC01-0XB0 50€


----------



## Jonas.Louisenburg (17 Mai 2014)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Wenn du noch zeit bis zum Wochenende hast,
> ich bin grad noch in San Salvador...
> Ich meine ich hab noch eine zuhause rumfliegen... weiss nur nicht genau welche es ist...



Ja, das hat natürlich noch bis dahin Zeit.


----------



## Jonas.Louisenburg (17 Mai 2014)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Also eine Logo halte ich -speziell beim Ziel Mechatroniker- doch eher für Spielzeug.
> Sinnvoller wäre wohl eine S7-200. Könnte es günstig in der Bucht geben (Achtung mit analog also 224xp+ display, kabel und software ~600...1000EUR)
> 
> Im Ernst: was willst Du mit der Logo anfangen? Die Programmierung ist auf FUPähnliches beschränkt. Via Display zu programmieren ist bei umfangreichen Sachen schon Stress. Der Lerneffekt ist m.E. minimal.
> ...



Netter Vorschlag, aber mir reicht das Spielzeug LOGO fürn Anfang vollkommen aus. Ich möchte ja erstmal reinkommen. Mit den großen SPS werde ich eh nichts viel zutun haben. Dafür sind die richtigen Elektroniker (für Betriebstechnik) etc. zuständig.
Wenn ich dann mal zufällig im Lotto gewinnen sollte, überlege ich mir das mit S7.


----------



## Jonas.Louisenburg (17 Mai 2014)

Doppelpost...


----------



## Jonas.Louisenburg (17 Mai 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ja ich wollte Ihm erst helfen und eine 0AB7 sehr günstig anbieten.......... aber 30 Euro für eine neue Logo die 200 kostet ist
> doch etwas sehr wenig....... Heul so gut ist mein Herz dann doch nicht.... obwohl ich schon ein guter Mensch bin und gerne helfe wenn junge Menschen etwas lernen wollen.



Was ist denn sehr günstig für dich?


----------



## UniMog (18 Mai 2014)

Für 100 inkl. Versand.


----------



## Jonas.Louisenburg (18 Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir soeben eine Moller Easy 412-DC-R in ebay für 12€ ersteigert.

Das Thema kann also geschlossen werden.


----------



## UniMog (18 Mai 2014)

Ja die gibt es günstig bei Ebay.... 

Gruß


----------

